# rod limit change???



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

just wanted to know if i missed something... did they change the amount of rods u could run in the last week??? i was on the north side of the crib today and seen one boat 2 guys (6 rods) and another big boat 3 guys (10 rods).. i dont get it? i know it was slow today but really.. boated 13 nice fish today and only ran 4 rods


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't heard about it either if true. I do however see many people working 3 rods per person.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

What gets me is they donot care if you see them. In the spring there is a guy in a yellow/cream Sylvan who flaunts it at Mosquito!! There used to be a guy on Mosquito in a Lund Tyee Magnum who actually put a manequin in the seat next to him, to run 4 rods!! REALLY!!
John


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

this manequin thing may be the way to go if i get 2 i will be kickin ass .....i wonder if it could steer????????


----------



## TenPounder (Jun 10, 2010)

topstroke said:


> this manequin thing may be the way to go if i get 2 i will be kickin ass .....i wonder if it could steer????????



Ever hear of auto pilot?


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

topstroke said:


> this manequin thing may be the way to go if i get 2 i will be kickin ass .....i wonder if it could steer????????



Like in Airplane?


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

they sent out surveys and had an online survey last year about a 3 rod limit on lake erie.it had very high support.my buddy at the dnr told me they were going to impletment it this season if there was a reduction on walleye limits.I belive that you will see this go into effect next season because there will probally be a reduction in walleye limits next year.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

If a tree falls in the forest and no one sees it does it make a noise? Oh that's right you saw it. Think we all have seen it and what ever the law is I'll abide by it. It's fishing to me and don't want to worry about legal problems while I'm doing it.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

My dad and I were talking about this today. Our conclusion is that you have to poach (any breaking of the rules such as running too many rods) then you either are an @$$ or have much bigger problems in life. Just our two cents.

By the way we were out today and things were happening so fast that we couldn't even keep four rods going, much less more. We couldn't have even dreamed of handling more rods. There were points where we only had one rod in the water because the others had fish on or needed reset.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

i can snag and tangle one pole up enough make the pope curse.... i can only imagine what i could do with 3 or more.... 

as frank barone would say...."HOLY CRAP"....


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

I was out beyond the crib yesterday evening and even did a shoutout on the radio asking what the rod limit was -- got no answer. But saw ONE guy on a boat with 4 rods... not cool. I knew the answer - obviously some guys have no problem with being greedy.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

see it all the time, no one enforces the 2 rod per person,,at least I have never seen it enforced,,,


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

The limit is six. If you stay within the limit, it doesn't matter to me how many rods your fishing. Stupid rule. Although I haven't done it, I've definitely thought about it on some slow days. I know a few people that have been ticketed for it.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

In most of my fishing adventures I use only 1 rod. Like when I'm steelhead fishing in the rivers, crappie fishing jiggin minnies under a bobber, bass fishing or any type of fishing that requires my devotion to one rod. When cat fishing I use two rods because it's a little bit slower most of the time, and your just hanging out for the most part. If they change the law to 3 rods per person, I will use three sometimes, when things are really slow. On my boat (16ft.), on the big lake, even with two people only use 4 max to avoid crossovers. I wish that they could leave it to the discretion of the angler, but that doesn't always work well for some. Some people are just too greedy. One thing to remember is that it doesn't change your daily bag limit. More rods means less time on the water = less fun.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

not so much that i dont know the rules .. i would like people know that some of us care and do see it going on.

so u say the limit of fish is 6 right.. well if u know the rod limit is 2 and u dont care when thats out in the open do they really care if u can take 6 fish. plenty of spots in a boat for u to hide fish. all they years ive been on erie or any inland lake fishing all they check is the cooler so im sure its done everyday.. i guess this could go on and on but i wanted to say i care!!


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

We have never run more than 2 lines per angler, though I've seen some slow days where I wish I could run more just to try different programs and depths. When alone or only 2 of us in the boat. Have also seen days where 3 or 4 of us in the boat and we couldn't get all 6 or 8 lines set because of fish on shortly after setting 1 or 2. I checked the ODNR website after reading this post and don't see any changes. From the regs.
(FISHING LINES- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.) I know a couple of years ago we got a call on the radio from another angler that stated he got caught running an extra rod and it cost him $100. I'll stick to 2 lines per person until they change it.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I was talking to a friend who is new to Erie and had a short conversation about it. He used too run more rods. He simply didn't know. So wrong or right, they may not have known. I would think that the vast majority knows right from wrong. Whoever doesn't will likely learn the hard way. 

If a reduction is set in place in the future to recruit more fish, why would they increase the number of rods. Sounds like an oxymoron to me.


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

Now that school is out and the weather is good you will find me fishing with my daughters, wife or some combination of them.

When you pass by my 24ft deep V CC you would swear I'm by myself fishing with 4-6 rods. I'm always given dirty looks.

If you get close and looked carefully you will see my girls or wife laying in the sun or just reading up front. The only time they stand up is to bring in fish or retreave another snack. 

I bribe them with the prospect of a good tan, new magazines or books and the prospect of catching a few big fish just to entice them to come along. My daughters always hope for sheephead, you dont have to eat them! 

Be kind, not all of us are fishing illegally!

Jim


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Cheaters are cheaters! If the're going to keep more than the limit, do you really think they care what you and I think. The number of rods I fish, and the number of rods I wish I could fish, is a moot point. Some slow days I might be able to put a couple more fish in the box. Other days it won't change a thing. It's a stupid rule. Cheaters are going to cheat, that's what they do, doesn't matters what the rules are.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not for sure for the reason why they would up the rods and lower the fish but i heard it was to help charters out.the theory was if you had more rods out you could catch your limit faster and get back to the dock saving you time and money.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Shouldn't matter how many rods are being used, if the bag limit is respected.

That said, the law is the law, so we always fish 2 rods per person. Hell, I don't think we could handle any more than that anyways.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

who cares how many rods are used to catch 6 fish


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

the czar said:


> I'm not for sure for the reason why they would up the rods and lower the fish but i heard it was to help charters out.the theory was if you had more rods out you could catch your limit faster and get back to the dock saving you time and money.


Then why dont they have separate rules for charters and for us normal having fun fisherman? Someone posted that you are only allowed 6 rods in use on a boat? Is that true? I have never heard that. Maybe I miss read what they were saying.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ODNR WEBSITE: FISHING LINES- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code. So its not the pole that is the problem its the fishing lines that is...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

It's interesting you're allowed 6 tipups and two jigging rods while ice fishing, yet only 2 rods softwater fishing. I agree with the few folks above that stay it's a stupid rule as long as you only keep your limit of fish. The state of Florida is pretty advanced in their fisheries management, and they have figured this out - there is no rod limit, only a bag limit.


----------



## TenPounder (Jun 10, 2010)

For everybody preferring no rod limits.... Expect a huge drop in take home limits..


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

the czar said:


> I'm not for sure for the reason why they would up the rods and lower the fish but i heard it was to help charters out.the theory was if you had more rods out you could catch your limit faster and get back to the dock saving you time and money.


Most charters advertise 8hrs. fishing. No mention of if I'm really good I have to quit early. If your captain does that to you, sue him for false advertising!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

nschap said:


> who cares how many rods are used to catch 6 fish


It's also to give the fish a chance. Could you imagine some of the bigger charter boats (I won't mention names) they already cut a 60-80 yard path through the water with big boards, some even wider. Now imagine running say 3 rods a guy, that could mean as many as 24 rods at one time with a standard 6 pack and captain with a first mate. When is enough, enough. 2 rods per man is plenty, and if you don't want to stay long enough to catch your 6 that way, go to Kroger. If your that worried about coming home with 6, buying it in the store would be cheaper in the long run anyway.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with the theory that who cares hao many rods you use as long as you follow the bag limit.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow Captain Kevin must not be doing so well. I advertise 8 hours or limit and generally am back to the dock well before that time, Averaging about half of that. To say sue someone for not fishing them 8 hours after catching a limit of walleye is one of the stupidiest things I have ever read on here and that says quite a bit.. you cannot legally keep fishing after catching a limit anyway


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Right on bird dog, I was in the back of the boat on sunday with only 8 rods out and had some nosey guy glassing me only to troll close and start yelling at me about the number of rods I had out only to have my wife and 4 year old son and nephew come out of the cabin to bring out lunch.. It seems like this is what everyone off of lorain is worring about this year. The fishing is phenomenal right now with limit catches in short time and people are worrying about others rod count. One boat in particular has gone to calling guys out on the radio... take care of busisness in your own boats and give everyone some distance and consideration and everyone will have a better time.. Also I ran an instructional charter the other day with only 2 people on board and ran 14 rods legally........... no lures on the end.....


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

The rod limit has nothing to do with the bag limit. I am not a meat fisherman. I only keep what I think is enough. Most of the fish go to someone on the boat who does not have a good supply. Or, they get put back. I have only cleaned fish 3 times this year. I guarantee you I have been out a lot more than that. I have NO intent on ever over bagging. It's about how one chooses HOW to fish, that's all.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't mind the 2 rod per person limit on fishing EXCEPT muskie trolling... so many times I wished I could put that third rod out.


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

Follow the rules. If a short swallows the hook and is going to die because of damage does it go back or into the cooler? It goes back. Its the rule. Poaching is poaching no matter how stupid some of the rules are. No matter how you try and justify it. So if the bag limit is all that matters than shooting a deer with a rifle should be ok, right? I mean i am only taking one buck. Maybe a turkey with a 22 would be ok as long as I don't go over 2 birds, right? The rules of the game are the rules of the game. Stupid or not follow the rules.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Offshore Limits said:


> .. _take care of busisness in your own boats and_ *give everyone some distance and consideration *_and everyone will have a better time_..


I'll give that a big ....A-M-E-N !

GR
'Eyes On' Charters


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

After thinking about this I believe that in the end increasing the number of rods allowed would necessitate a decrease in the daily bag limit. Here's my rationale:

Bag limits are based off of the total allowable catch alloted to Ohio fisherman. Let's say that (made up numbers here) we are allocated a total of 100,000 fish during a season. The ODNR figures that on average over the course of a seaon an average of all fisherman might take four walleye on a trip using the allowed two rods. Some fisherman limit with 6 every time, some only get 1 or 2. Lets say that there are 2500 fisherman in ohio who go out 10 days a year. Based on those average numbers the ODNR has set a daily bag limit of 6 walleye. Note the importance of using averages and statistics in setting limits. Perhaps it is not done this way. If so, please educate me on how the limits are set.

Now, lets say you raise the rod limit from 2 to 3. Maybe the average fish caught per fisherman only goes up one from 4 to 5. Let's say the same number of fisherman go out each year for the same number of days and the total allowable catch does not increase. In order to stay under the 100,000 fish quota the daily bag limit would have to be reduced to a daily bag limit of 4 walleye, which is what the average catch would have been prior to increasing the rod limit in the first place. Now the average catch is actually at the limit in order to stay under the TAC for the year.

Unless my logic is faulty, increasing the rod limit would necessitate decreasing the daily bag limit. It just means that more people would limit out on less fish in a shorter period of time to reach the total allowable catch limit. More people would get their smaller limit quicker. Is that what we want?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

...I think they should just put a cap on rods all boats fishing...If you are on fish you dont need more than 6 rods to fill the cooler in a fast fashion...All the rest is really just for show...I *rarely* run more than 12 rods regaurdless of how many guys are fishing on my boat...In the rough stuff we have boxed 30-36 walleyes easily in a day using only 6-8 rods.

Only people this really benefits are those who fish in pairs...And if you give em one more rod each they are still gonna cheat and throw out a 7th...lol

Leave it alone I say...

As for fishing 8hrs...Be damned if I am pulling walleyes up from 60ft and killing them after my boat has its limit. I have no problem taking what is mine, but I am not doing that...There are other options to fill when considering an 8hr charter. Most captains I know advertise 8hrs or LIMIT...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Offshore Limits said:


> Wow Captain Kevin must not be doing so well. I ad 8 hours or limit and generally am back to the dock well before that time, Adveraging about half of that. To say sue someone for not fishing them 8 hours after catching a limit of walleye is one of the studiest things I have ever read on here and that says quite a bit..


I see your a little touchy about the subject huh?? A charter that advertises an 8 hr. trip should be just that 8hrs. Catch and release if the clients want after that, or fish for another species. ONLY if the clients wish should it be cut short, or a decision due to weather. I guess you also struggled with the sarcasm part about bringing the legal process in to the matter. As for how I'm doing, I catch a few once in a while.:woot:


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Not touchy at al Kev, still its one of the stupiest things I have ever read when you stated that clients should sue over a trip not lasting 8 hours..8 hours or limit. You are doing more damage than you think by releasing fish trolled in anyway. Maybe I should just take the hooks off my baits to prolong trips ...you keep running 8 hours to the minute trips and Ill keep my limit catches in short order coming


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Just be sure ur running 2 rods per person... 



Offshore Limits said:


> Not touchy at al Kev, still its one of the stupiest things I have ever read when you stated that clients should sue over a trip not lasting 8 hours..8 hours or limit. You are doing more damage than you think by releasing fish trolled in anyway. Maybe I should just take the hooks off my baits to prolong trips ...you keep running 8 hours to the minute trips and Ill keep my limit catches in short order coming


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Offshore Limits said:


> Not touchy at al Kev, still its one of the stupiest things I have ever read when you stated that clients should sue over a trip not lasting 8 hours..8 hours or limit. You are doing more damage than you think by releasing fish trolled in anyway. Maybe I should just take the hooks off my baits to prolong trips ...you keep running 8 hours to the minute trips and Ill keep my limit catches in short order coming


Your totally missing the point dude! It isn't a race to who can done the quickest. It's about giving your clients a great day catching fish, and enjoying a day on the lake. Why you would want to cut that short for your clients, is beyond me other than maybe you don't care about anything other than YOUR time, and getting back to the dock to do whatever. But hey, it's your business not mine. I'll keep arguing to keep the rod limit at 2, and you keep arguing for the sake of just that. Have a nice day. 
ps. the legal thing was sarcasm. Get over that statement already!!!


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

By the way these posts were brought to you after I came home from a charter. 2 hours and 24 eyes and Very happy clients. Tommorrow Ill take the lures off to lengthen the time.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

extra rods won't matter next year when they drop the limit to 3 or 4. Just a heads up...


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I had out only to have my wife and 4 year old son and nephew come out of the cabin to bring out lunch


You run 2 rods and get 6 extra fish for a 4-year old kid but you hammer Kevin for wanting to run an extra rod? LMAO....wow...

What is the difference between me running a three-way rig on each of six rods and doubling the number of lures in my spread vs. running six more rods with one lure on each? NOTHING....absolutely nothing when it comes to lures in the water for the fish to potentially hit. 

Say you have 4 guys on the boat. How many of you pull 2 rods when you get your 21st fish? Pull another two when you get #22...then two more when you ger #23...so that when you are down to it...you have two rods in the water trying to get #24...'cuz technically only ONE GUY can be fishing. LMAO...NOBODY does that on Erie...but I have seen it enforced and ticketed (uh..yep..paid the fine) on Lake Michigan. 


I've been checked with my friend 22 miles offshore in Lake Michigan for number of rods being run. Yep...our other buddy was sleeping in the cabin and we were running 9....got boarded...no ticket but the guys were just doing their job. The ticket in reference above was during spring coho fishing and we had 5 guys on board. We got boarded and they counted 23 fish (limit is 5 per person) and we were still running 10 rods. They issued three of us tickets (which we split). 

I've said it before and I'll say it again....it shouldn't make a difference how many rods I run as long as I stay within the daily limit. To say that using more rods will lead to lower limits in the future is ridiculous. Its not the rod and reel that is hurting the population....

We all better be worried about what is going to happen over the next two years to our fishery if we don't get a good hatch soon. The Western basin has fish now...but NOTHING like it has had in the last three years at this time of year. I fished 4 days last week and it was a GRIND to get our 30 every day, wherein the last few years it wasn't nearly that bad. There are a decent amount of 15-18" fish but not a lot. Virtually ZERO 20" fish...

Talking about this topic is beating a dead horse. Michigan went to three rods per person in Lake Erie without so much as a whimper from the general public. In Ohio you would think Armageddon was coming if you listened to all of my wormer friends who personally hate trollers and the idea that if you aren't bobbing around on the bow with a gold nugget in 3-5's you just ain't fishing.


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

Lightman said:


> It's interesting you're allowed 6 tipups and two jigging rods while ice fishing, yet only 2 rods softwater fishing. I agree with the few folks above that stay it's a stupid rule as long as you only keep your limit of fish. The state of Florida is pretty advanced in their fisheries management, and they have figured this out - there is no rod limit, only a bag limit.


I agree COMPLETELY. Additionally, I spend ( feed the local economy) the same whether I am fishing alone or with others. It bugs the hel# out of me that I can't present a full spread.

Rules are made by PEOPLE, if they change, are the folks that changed them smarter? 

I wonder if the hard core "rules are rule" guys ever go 56mph in a 55 zone...


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

You are off base BFG...I never blasted Capt.Kevin for running extra rods. We just have different ideas of what a perfect day on the lake is which many captains do... I definately run 2 rods for my four year old son who has been out 14 times this year and reels in fish as competently as most on the lake.He Has been fishing erie and ontario with me for the last 2 seasons and counts as a person which means 2 rods and 6 fish, Why wouldnt a four year old boy count?? I never realized that so many guys on this site are clueless


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay gentlemen, debate away, but please leave the personal attacks out of the conversation.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

juicebox said:


> extra rods won't matter next year when they drop the limit to 3 or 4. Just a heads up...



I wouldn't bet your life savings on the daily limit being changed any time soon.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Offshore Limits said:


> Wow Captain Kevin must not be doing so well. I advertise 8 hours or limit and generally am back to the dock well before that time, Averaging about half of that. To say sue someone for not fishing them 8 hours after catching a limit of walleye is one of the stupidiest things I have ever read on here and that says quite a bit.. you cannot legally keep fishing after catching a limit anyway


There are always perch or bas oe steelhead


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

BFG said:


> You run 2 rods and get 6 extra fish for a 4-year old kid but you hammer Kevin for wanting to run an extra rod? LMAO....wow...
> 
> What is the difference between me running a three-way rig on each of six rods and doubling the number of lures in my spread vs. running six more rods with one lure on each? NOTHING....absolutely nothing when it comes to lures in the water for the fish to potentially hit.
> 
> ...


Well said BFG, I have had 10 - 12 year olds out that can't pull a big dipsy in 125ft. That must be one hel# of a 4 year old!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Binks61 said:


> I agree COMPLETELY. Additionally, I spend ( feed the local economy) the same whether I am fishing alone or with others. It bugs the hel# out of me that I can't present a full spread.
> 
> Rules are made by PEOPLE, if they change, are the folks that changed them smarter?
> 
> I wonder if the hard core "rules are rule" guys ever go 56mph in a 55 zone...


I know, it's so funny how the 'rules are rules' people get on their high horse with topics like this, and then go drive 10mph over the speed limit on their way home. Newsflash -speeding increases your chances of getting in an accident - yet they would NEVER overrod - so I guess they value fishing regulations more highly than risking human lives. No, I guess they just want to have their cake and eat it too - as they use their judgment to determine that they are still operating their vehicle safely, yet they refuse to use their judgment to realize that six fish is six fish regardless of how many rods it took to catch them. 

While it seems a little 'interesting' to imagine a 4 year old reeling in walleyes, and having been fishing for 2 years (I'd LOVE to see a 2 year old reel one in), I will still agree with Offshore's original sentiment...people need to mind their own business and worry about what's going on in their own boat. If the ODNR wanted help from a bunch of tattle tales they would ask for it.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

My 4 year old has been reeling in walleyes on my boat for 2 seasons now without any trouble. I cant imagine a 10 to 12 year old having trouble reeling in a dipsey. My boy was practicing reeling in my leadcore rig today to get ready for lake O.some of my best experiences chartering have been with 4 to 10 year olds reeling in walleyes and steelhead without difficulties. Better get some new equiptment or loosen your dipseys up. 2 years ago we were checked by O.D.N.R. game wardens and he was asked to show the officers how he fished and sent the spreader down and showed them how he waited for a bite and reeled it in. They said that is what is neccessary for any child to keep a limit of fish. Walleyes are not hard to reel in boys....


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I never realized that so many guys on this site are clueless


Kudos to you for taking your son fishing.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Glad to hear your son has no issues with the rods...Ive met plenty of grown men who hold an 8ft trolling rod with 300ft of wire out the back like a Zebco 202...lol You want to talk about struggling!! Their 2 rods and 6 fish counted just as anyone elses did. 



Offshore Limits said:


> My 4 year old has been reeling in walleyes on my boat for 2 seasons now without any trouble. I cant imagine a 10 to 12 year old having trouble reeling in a dipsey. My boy was practicing reeling in my leadcore rig today to get ready for lake O.some of my best experiences chartering have been with 4 to 10 year olds reeling in walleyes and steelhead without difficulties. Better get some new equiptment or loosen your dipseys up. 2 years ago we were checked by O.D.N.R. game wardens and he was asked to show the officers how he fished and sent the spreader down and showed them how he waited for a bite and reeled it in. They said that is what is neccessary for any child to keep a limit of fish. Walleyes are not hard to reel in boys....


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Just like four and five year olds smacking a baseball in hot stove, this kid goes fishing with his dad all the time, walleye, perch and kings in Lake Ontario...


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

I have seen OffShore's kid in action. ITS AMAZING. This kid can fish better than some of the adults that I have had on my boat. Its hard to believe that a 4 year old can pick up a rod, and catch fish by his self. I have seen it first hand. As for the rod issue, six is six. If I use 10 rods or 1 rod, whats the big deal. I feel that Im saving the world by using less gas.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

hmmm.... when we go out for eyes, we limit 99% of the time, when we go for perch, we limit 99% of the time, of course, the only time we would ever run into the problem with too many rods is if we had less than 4 in the boat, as trying to run more than 8 lines is a mess on our boat. But regardless, the limit is the limit, we almost always catch our limit, the only thing an upped rod limit would do is MAYBE reduce the time on the water to catch that limit slightly... it is a pointless regulation and should simply be done with. If they are so worried about the populations of fish, reduce the bag limits... of course that would make sense.

Of course, most the time I fully support ODNR's regs, but this and a few others really are pointless and stupid. Gobies as bait for example. The fact is that the gobies are here, they are here to stay, and we aren't going to get rid of them. The perch, walleye, and smallies all eat the gobies... let us use the ones we catch as bait, at least that way, we aren't killing them for no reason. They don't have to allow the baitshops to carry them, but for heaven's sake let us use the ones we hook.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Captain Kevin said:


> Your totally missing the point dude! It isn't a race to who can done the quickest. It's about giving your clients a great day catching fish, and enjoying a day on the lake. Why you would want to cut that short for your clients, is beyond me other than maybe you don't care about anything other than YOUR time, and getting back to the dock to do whatever. But hey, it's your business not mine. I'll keep arguing to keep the rod limit at 2, and you keep arguing for the sake of just that. Have a nice day.
> ps. the legal thing was sarcasm. Get over that statement already!!!


Kevin, 

I have worked for several charters that troll, and now run my own. I have never heard a client say. "wow this sucks we want to stay out for our full eight hours." Thats hundreds of trips. NOT ONE TIME. They high five each other, and call their friends to brag. Thats the way it should be, thats good business. I had 24 fish for my trip last week end, in less than two hours. My clients were very happy, and left a huge tip. When your clients say "We have never seen any one move so fast", and "This was the best fishing that we have ever seen", that to me is the sign of a job well done. To top it off, they booked a second trip. If people wanted to go for a 8 hour boat ride, they would book a 8 hour boat ride.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

MY BONNIE said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I have worked for several charters that troll, and now run my own. I have never heard a client say. "wow this sucks we want to stay out for our full eight hours." Thats hundreds of trips. NOT ONE TIME. They high five each other, and call their friends to brag. Thats the way it should be, thats good business. I had 24 fish for my trip last week end, in less than two hours. My clients were very happy, and left a huge tip. When your clients say "We have never seen any one move so fast", and "This was the best fishing that we have ever seen", that to me is the sign of a job well done. To top it off, they booked a second trip. If people wanted to go for a 8 hour boat ride, they would book a 8 hour boat ride.


Oh, Boy, OK apparently it's just me then that feels that the object of a fishing day is kick back, enjoy the day, and not be hassled with the daily hustle bustle crap of every day life. This philosophy does not apply on tourney day of coarse. I'd have never thought the goal was to drive an hour each way to the ramp/dock, drive the boat who knows how long to get to the X, and then try my best to get done in 20 minutes so I can repeat in reverse order what I did to get there in the first place. In that case I suggest we go to 10 rods per man, and that way guys can run boards 100 yards in EACH direction. Of coarse then the boats who will be able pull 80 rods in the spread, will want to troll through a pack of drifters, and complain how their getting pinched. Some people just don't get it. It's not a race guys.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

So, let me get this straight... as long as I'm not hurting anyone, I can do whatever I want. Sweet!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Somtimes instead of using fishing rods i like to lean over the side of the boat and just try to talk nicely and convince them that they need to just swim on up here and lay down in my cooler...lol

If you think everyone on here is going to have the exact same opinion as you in regaurds to anything...I think you are highly mistaken...lol

Not a race to some, others like to knock out limits fast.....You run your couple rods, I'll run my 10-16 and i think as long as we keep on doing what we want, how we want, all will be ok...

to each his own...


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Binks61 said:


> Well said BFG, I have had 10 - 12 year olds out that can't pull a big dipsy in 125ft. That must be one hel# of a 4 year old!


I have an 11 year old daughter who has been going out with us for kings and lakers for the past 3 years who can handle her own! I also have a 4 year old son who has caught more fish on his spidey rod than I can count, including bows that he reeled in just fine. I feel very confident that when we take him out walleye fishing he will hold his own. 
We use a charter every year for the kings and lakers, my feelings on that subject are get me into the fish...I am paying for a fishing charter and not a pleasure cruise. I understand that it is called fishing, not catching, but if you are tinkering around when the fishing is good to keep me out for the 8 hours, then I am putting my $$ somewhere else next time. You get us our limit, and show us a good time, trust me I am not going to be ticked off that we were not out there for 8 hours. BUT that is just me...I do not speak for everyone.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Well said anglermama..My 4 year old will reel in kings this year on ontario and with proper teaching any child can reel in walleyes and salmon.. I hope yours continue to grow into awesome anglers... hoping everyone runs there rods and pulls fish quickly this fathers day weekend


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Taking kids fishing... great! Teaching them it's ok to skirt the regulations you don't like... priceless.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

whos skirting regs?? he counts for 2 rods and thats what ill run


----------



## gobblegobble (May 14, 2009)

im with kevin on this one 2 rods per person is enough i go to the lake to enjoy myself not see how quick i can come back home and if i was worried about saving money or gas then i would sell the boat and go to store and buy whatever fish i wanted now that would save me some serious money but that isnt what its about


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

KaGee said:


> Taking kids fishing... great! Teaching them it's ok to skirt the regulations you don't like... priceless.


Soliciting thoughts and opinions on a given subject....great! One self appointed arbiter of all that is good and true...priceless.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

BFG said:


> Say you have 4 guys on the boat. How many of you pull 2 rods when you get your 21st fish? Pull another two when you get #22...then two more when you ger #23...so that when you are down to it...you have two rods in the water trying to get #24...'cuz technically only ONE GUY can be fishing. LMAO...NOBODY does that on Erie...but I have seen it enforced and ticketed (uh..yep..paid the fine) on Lake Michigan.
> 
> 
> You are right noboby does that on Erie in Ohio waters.
> In Ohio waters of Erie you can fish all day with two rods per person, It makes no difference how many fish you have in the box iced down so long as you don,t have over the legal limit. Be it four people and 24 eyes or 6 people and 36 eyes you can still legally fish you just can't keep anymore than the legal limit.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Taking kids fishing... great! Teaching them it's ok to skirt the regulations you don't like... priceless.


Please tell me, how I am skirting the regulations if my kids are fishing? 
It is one thing to catch a limit *for* your kids, or putting rods out since they are "on the boat", it is another to have your kids catch their own fish. My kids can and DO catch their own. 
Taking the kids fishing.....great! _Teaching_ them to fish.....PRICELESS!!


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

right on mama....my kid catches his own..consider the source of the comment since he quotes marathon man kev


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

We saw a guy today out of Lorain with six rods out, and he was all by himself. Too bad shooting a flare at him would have been considered an act of piracy...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Mad eye - The answer is worrying about what's happening on your own boat. Offshore limits, that's awesome your kids can pull fish at such a young age and you absolutely should run 2 rods for each of them. Half of these holier than thou folks on this thread should really look in the mirror and relax.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Lightman,
Agree totally...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lightman said:


> If the ODNR wanted help from a bunch of tattle tales they would ask for it.



Dave, buddy, they do ask....1-800-POACHER


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Funny how if you post that you saw someone over bagging, or snagging walleyes, ect..............., you get a bunch of replies asking if you called the game warden, but if you see a guy by himself running six rods, you're told to mind your own business.

Poaching is poaching, whether you take more than your legal limit, or used illegal means to take your legal limit.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Poaching is poaching, whether you take more than your legal limit, or used illegal means to take your legal limit.


!% On target.

I don't think it matters to most in this thread. Moral relativism alive and well.


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 9, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Funny how if you post that you saw someone over bagging, or snagging walleyes, ect..............., you get a bunch of replies asking if you called the game warden, but if you see a guy by himself running six rods, you're told to mind your own business.
> 
> Poaching is poaching, whether you take more than your legal limit, or used illegal means to take your legal limit.




The rules are the rules. We don't get to pick and choose which ones to follow even if we happen to feel that some of them are irrational.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

[QUOTE marathon man kev[/QUOTE]

I see you have started talking to your ex-girlfriend again.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Offshore Limits said:


> I never realized that so many guys on this site are clueless


There are more of us who totally understand your stance on this than you give credit to.  Just think in a couple years you'll be able to shoot his 3 deer, and tag them for your son as well.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Offshore Limits said:


> By the way these posts were brought to you after I came home from a charter. 2 hours and 24 eyes and Very happy clients. Tommorrow Ill take the lures off to lengthen the time.


Almost like your trying to get free advertising.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Lightman said:


> Mad eye - The answer is worrying about what's happening on your own boat. Offshore limits, that's awesome your kids can pull fish at such a young age and you absolutely should run 2 rods for each of them. Half of these holier than thou folks on this thread should really look in the mirror and relax.


So if you see someone like the clowns that got drilled for poaching all the Small mouth you should just turn your head because it's not on your boat. UH right. It's not that any of us feel "holier than thou", we just don't like law breakers. The thing I noticed in my 1st career, was that those folks who tell people to mind their own business are usually the ones up to no good themselves. Reputation of some the folks in this thread precedes many of the posts on this subject, and it's amazing how it all aligns as far as who is on what side of the debate. Amazing.


----------

